# A little Ash



## NeilYeag (Jun 5, 2020)

This one in curly white ash @FranklinWorkshops , and water buffalo horn. First time using the ash. Very interesting material. Red White and Blue G10 accents. Cow hide sheath, fully lined with pig skin lining.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 5, 2020)

Looks good. That's making me think that some curly chinese chestnut I have would look good as a handle.


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful handle,great work as always.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 5, 2020)

That's a beautiful knife. Glad you could use the ash in such a great application.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2020)

Another work of art, including the sheath! The accents send your knives over the top! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 6, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Looks good. That's making me think that some curly chinese chestnut I have would look good as a handle.



Eric, I personally am kind of avoidin' anything Chinese for the time being......

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

